# Heavyocity VENTO



## Steve Wheeler (Nov 5, 2019)

Maybe I'm out of the loop, but this seemed to sneak up on me out of nowhere: https://heavyocity.com/product/vento/

Seems extremely cool. I really enjoy the Heavyocity stuff for their approach to sound design, and some of these patches seem quite nifty. 

A little sad there's no separate oboe patch it seems, but the low ensembles seem to sound aggressive, which I always like. 

Anyone wanna buy this and do a walkthrough? I am extremely broke for gear right now .


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry Vento, my money's been spento.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice! Unfortunately I can't afford it at the moment


----------



## Steve Wheeler (Nov 5, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Sorry Vento, my money's been spento.



Haha, too true. I've got NOVO and FORZO and I gotta admit, there's this awful part of me that wants to go sell plasma until I've got the $300 this library would cost me.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 5, 2019)

Steve Wheeler said:


> Haha, too true. I've got NOVO and FORZO and I gotta admit, there's this awful part of me that wants to go sell plasma until I've got the $300 this library would cost me.


I have NOVO, plus Novo Packs 1 and 2. For winds I'd really need oboes and solo instruments.


----------



## Steve Wheeler (Nov 5, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I have NOVO, plus Novo Packs 1 and 2. For winds I'd really need oboes and solo instruments.


Yeah, I've got BWW, so I'm fairly content on that front. With Forzo and Novo, I wasn't as much into the organic samples (though some things were really cool like the RR upbow/downbow stuff in Novo). But as I find with most Heavyocity stuff, it's the sound design patches that really draw me in.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 5, 2019)

This sounds great.. but i am even more exciting about the possibillity of a Modern Percussion library coming from Heavyocity.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 5, 2019)

I like what they did with Novo, Forzo, and Ascend so I'll be picking this one up. As others have said, the sound design element of these libraries is where they shine. 

Looks like they've got a loyalty discount for Novo and Forzo owners too.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 5, 2019)

The content overview sounds good (I'm listening to it right now). I'm really looking forward to any Vento packs they release from this. I have a few of the Novo packs which are fantastic. Speaking of these packs... I've not seen any Forzo packs yet. Hmm...


----------



## BezO (Nov 5, 2019)

I love their stuff & was waiting for a winds lib from them, so I jumped on it immediately. I too wish they would've provided more instruments.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 5, 2019)

Leave it to heavyocity to make woodwinds cool !!! I’m IN.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 5, 2019)

Steve Wheeler said:


> But as I find with most Heavyocity stuff, it's the sound design patches that really draw me in.


I'm a big Heavyocity fan, have many libraries. That said I can find them frustrating at times. The sound design stuff (which is why we all purchased it) goes too far IMO. I want affected strings, processed strings, messed up strings. So many of the patches go beyond that and aren't recognizable as "string-related". My programming skills are only so-so, I suppose if I was a wiz in that department I could roll my own with ease. NOVO has some organic patches that are very cool and still string-ish. The Novo packs have very few.


----------



## Steve Wheeler (Nov 5, 2019)

ToxicRecordings said:


> This sounds great.. but i am even more exciting about the possibillity of a Modern Percussion library coming from Heavyocity.


I feel like they _kind of _have this between Master Sessions, Damage, and some of the stuff in Aeon/Gravity (for sound design). But some more orchestral percussion could be cool.

I realize Damage has been used into the ground by a lot of composers (because it's awesome), but for organic drums I use Master Sessions on everything. It's almost too punchy at times. Gravity and Aeon have some good sound design hits too. Maybe they could do some hybrid tonal percussion? Bowed mallets and that sort of thing?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 5, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> Sorry Vento, my money's been spento.



You can still get Soundirons Frendo, that's not very expendo. 

That has nothing to do with Woodwinds at all, but it does sorta rhyme.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 5, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I'm a big Heavyocity fan, have many libraries. That said I can find them frustrating at times. The sound design stuff (which is why we all purchased it) goes too far IMO. I want affected strings, processed strings, messed up strings. So many of the patches go beyond that and aren't recognizable as "string-related". My programming skills are only so-so, I suppose if I was a wiz in that department I could roll my own with ease. NOVO has some organic patches that are very cool and still string-ish. The Novo packs have very few.


I also find myself frustrated with NOVO. And maybe it's me. I bought essentials first and loved it, thinking NOVO would be more. But it was more of the same and not as interesting as I was hoping. I don't need the string sections. I have tons of good string sections. I guess I need to figure out how to take the sounds and make them into things like the textures. Is that possible? And can't I do that by dragging samples of stuff I already have into Omnisphere? I guess, at this price, I will skip this.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 5, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I guess I need to figure out how to take the sounds and make them into things like the textures. Is that possible?


Yes. The Novo engine is deep. The basics are pretty simple, one can select 3 patches from a list. I should really spend more time on the advanced features, maybe I can create more stringlike textures.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 5, 2019)

Will buy Forzo first... one day... Been on my list for too long. 
But this looks delicious as well.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 5, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger and downloading now. Will play with this tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 5, 2019)

Same. Downloading now. 
Having Novo and Forzo - this wasn't even a dillema.


----------



## Satorious (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, this one took me by surprise, Ascend hasn't been out that long! Was potentially saving for S4, but I love woodwinds and really liked what Forzo did with brass - decisions decisions... Even though there is no oboe - it sounds great. 

Need to hear more opinions of this and wait for the S4 content walk-through/opinion next Monday before committing.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 5, 2019)

What is S4?


----------



## BezO (Nov 5, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> What is S4?


Ha! I'm getting acclimated, but folks talk Acronym here all the time. Curious about this one myself.


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Nov 5, 2019)

Symphobia 4 I believe


----------



## Satorious (Nov 5, 2019)

Apologies (says a hater of acronyms) - S4 was indeed short for Symphobia 4!

Has anyone had a play with VENTO yet? Any first thoughts?


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 5, 2019)

Satorious said:


> Yes, this one took me by surprise,



Yes me too! But I knew this was coming. I'll be adding this one to my lineup for sure. From what i hear I like! Listening to the walkthough i was surprised to hear how good the designer stuff sounds for woodwinds! Some of the presets sound even better than the brass to my ears anyway.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 5, 2019)

Satorious said:


> Apologies (says a hater of acronyms) - S4 was indeed short for Symphobia 4!
> 
> Has anyone had a play with VENTO yet? Any first thoughts?


No, I didn't buy HV yet.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 5, 2019)

Satorious said:


> Has anyone had a play with VENTO yet? Any first thoughts?



I played around with it briefly.

First thoughts: like other Heavyocity libraries, if you're interested in the sound design elements then it's probably worth checking out. I bought it on that basis and therefore am not disappointed with what I've seen so far.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 5, 2019)

The sound is big. I think this is a plus given how woodwinds tend to get pushed back a bit. I do not own Forzo yet...might be a bit before I find room for this. But the quality is outstanding. They WILL be added...ha.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 5, 2019)

I love Heavyocity. They are one of my, if not my, favorite developers. While their products are quite often at the top of my budget range I've never been disappointed. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 5, 2019)

This definitely isn't for me.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 6, 2019)

Sounds quite cool. However it is a shame that the instrumentation is limited and that again (like for the brass) there is no legato.

It seems like rather expensive woodwind effects library. I can't see you ever getting an expressive/prominent woodwind line or melody out of this which is a shame.

I wonder why they chose to not add legato for the brass and winds when they did for the strings.


----------



## dsblais (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow, I’m loving this one! These three main libraries are so deep and unique, really extraordinary value and versatile. I had been looking forward to woodwinds to compliment the others, but I hadn’t expected it to be this good; it may well be my favorite of the three.

It’s true that legato is missing, but I don’t actually miss it. I think you have to see these libraries as tools for very creative purposes and not just mocking up a typical oboe part, etc. There are already plenty of options along conventional lines, but these three orchestral libraries are really amazing examples of how technology can expand and extend the creative possibilities of traditional instruments. Fantastic!!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 7, 2019)

I will spend the day discussing with myself if I need this library or not. Will then probably just pull the trigger and be very happy with it, as I had similar discussions when it came to Forzo and I never regreted that purchase.

I should probably just unsubscribe from everything and never log into the internet ever again ..


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 7, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> I should probably just unsubscribe from everything and never log into the internet ever again ..


I've tried that. It doesn't work. Addiction is real. This is just a little healthier than drugs, cigarettes and alcohol.   

Plus, something will go wrong with your computer or DAW, you will come looking for answers and get sucked right back in.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 7, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Plus, something will go wrong with your computer or DAW, you will come looking for answers and get sucked right back in.



The old "why is Cubase crashing? I must need a new strings library to fix it" thing?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 7, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I've tried that. It doesn't work. Addiction is real. This is just a little healthier than drugs, cigarettes and alcohol.
> 
> Plus, something will go wrong with your computer or DAW, you will come looking for answers and get sucked right back in.



yes, I guess this was a retorical question 

anyhow, I might resist as I got so many good libraries on my ssd that I have barely touched yet.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 7, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> It seems like rather expensive woodwind effects library. I can't see you ever getting an expressive/prominent woodwind line or melody out of this which is a shame.



It's more than just effects though. The included engine is geared towards sound design based on the variety of articulations, recorded phrases and various layering and automation options.

That's why I look at these libraries first and foremost as a sound designer's toolkit. The traditional articulations are secondary.


----------



## 2chris (Nov 7, 2019)

Heavocity is on a fire. If I could resist Ascend, which seems amazing, I will for sure miss the woodwinds. Lots of goodies in Q4 ladies and gents.

Can anyone comment on overall presets from the atmospherics versus orchestral elements?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 7, 2019)

I saw a vid heavyocity reposted on instagram of this guy doing an action cue only using vento, it sounded really cool, 
but personally for the price i'd give it a pass, same with forzo, i guess if you need pre played rhythms that you can mix and match then they are one of the only companies that do that sort of thing, like the sonokinetic libs, but heavyocity are more sound design and sonokinetic are more realistic. 

Ascend is absolutely worth it, i pre ordered and was really impressed. havent come across anything like it, i think thier formula really works with paino sounds, and the price point is perfect.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Nov 7, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> NOVO has some organic patches that are very cool and still string-ish. The Novo packs have very few.


I take this back. I was able to spend lots of time with Rhythmic Textures (Novo pack 2) today. Tons of possibilities, totally badass. Waaaay easier to edit/create new sounds than I previously thought.


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 7, 2019)

So I purchased VENTO last night and woke up tired this morning from very little sleep. I couldn't pull myself away from it. 

I have both NOVO and FORZO but after giving this a deep dive I feel it's the best of the 3. I was thinking it would be just be more of the same but Woodwinds seem to play very well in this engine, personally I think better than Strings and Brass. I was very surprised. 

No regrets on this purchase. It comes highly recommended as a great toolkit even if you're not in need of any more woodwinds. 

I was on the fence with ASCEND piano and missed the intro price but took a 2nd look at that too...so I'm seriously hoping to add that next. Heavyocity you've outdone yourself again!!


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 8, 2019)

ChristopherRock said:


> I saw a vid heavyocity reposted on instagram of this guy doing an action cue only using vento, it sounded really cool,
> but personally for the price i'd give it a pass, same with forzo, i guess if you need pre played rhythms that you can mix and match then they are one of the only companies that do that sort of thing, like the sonokinetic libs, but heavyocity are more sound design and sonokinetic are more realistic.
> 
> Ascend is absolutely worth it, i pre ordered and was really impressed. havent come across anything like it, i think thier formula really works with paino sounds, and the price point is perfect.


Can you link to the video anywhere please?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 8, 2019)

Love the sound! Hope they come out with a Novo Pack for it like Intimate Textures. I can't justify Vento but would love an Intimate or rhythmic woodwinds.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 8, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> Can you link to the video anywhere please?


unfortunately it was an instagram story, just go to heavyocitys instagram page and see if the story is still up there


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 8, 2019)

Beautiful library! I got the same feeling I got when I first opened Forzo though: underwhelmed by the traditional patches. Legato was missing from Forzo as well and as much as some say it's not needed for brass, my other brass libraries say otherwise to me. What you could get away with brass though, really shows as synthy and artificial with woodwinds. Only flutes and clarinets represented as sections, the rest, mixed ensembles. If you're going to do traditional, you might as well make it at least up to the competition at this price point. But that's not what this library is really for. The hybrid side is just amazing. Those pulsing, trembling articulations that I loved about Novo are here and they really sound excellent on woodwinds. Organic, ambient, and fx patches are just really well done! I don't think Heavyocity could make a bad library if they tried.


----------



## BezO (Nov 9, 2019)

Being able to play "regular" lines with the left-field articulations & designed patches would be great, and would've taken these libs over the top. But I'm cool with what's provided and like all of the libs in this series. The sound designing is what attracted me to them. I'd like to see some packs for both FORZO & VENTO though.


----------



## richardt4520 (Nov 9, 2019)

Same here on the expectations. I was expecting what i got. There are plenty of great woodwind libraries but Vento is in its own space and sounds incredible. It doesn't sound like anything else i have. I definitely have no buyer's regret!


----------



## Danny (Nov 16, 2019)

I recently purchased this library and I am very pleased with the quality of this library. I have novo, forzo and vento. At this moment, I used only their traditional instruments for cinematic/trailer projects. I am very happy with all the articulations and sound quality. I am planning to play around with sound design & learn it, maybe in the future I can use it.


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 16, 2019)

Heavyocity has become the first company where I feel comfortable buying their new releases automatically. Their sound fits perfectly with my style, and it sounds so good.
ASCEND and VENTO being the most recent releases, I can only add that I truly appreciate what they're doing!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 16, 2019)

geeez.. might still go for it with the intro pricing.. voices in head are whispering again ..


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe I need to take a closer look at this. To me, the initial Heavyocity demos weren't very exciting, overwhelmed by so many other non-woodwind sounds. The woodwind component was kind of like vermouth in a very dry Martini.


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 16, 2019)

Lee Blaske said:


> Maybe I need to take a closer look at this. To me, the initial Heavyocity demos weren't very exciting, overwhelmed by so many other non-woodwind sounds. The woodwind component was kind of like vermouth in a very dry Martini.


I tend to look at Heavyocity libraries as hybrid sound design libraries, so that’s what I expect. If I’m going for straight orchestral sounds, some of their stuff is good, but I look elsewhere.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 16, 2019)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 16, 2019)

just played with it a few minutes and love it already, thumbs up, Heavyocity!


----------



## Satorious (Nov 17, 2019)

This library sounds great - going to get a lot of use out of this. As many have already said, the traditional side is solid, but there are better options for this. The sound design and loop designer side is where this library completely twinkles! Loving the tone of that Contra Bass ensemble also.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Nov 17, 2019)

Anyone that also has analog brass and winds from output and how that compares to Vento? I love all things Heavyocity, though this is low on my buy list


----------



## whiskers (Nov 17, 2019)

will probably pick this up as soon as i can get VENTO2019 to work. Forgot to register my serials for Forzo and NOVO within the Heavyocity Site itself.

Love that lower register. Wish there was legato though.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 17, 2019)

whiskers said:


> will probably pick this up as soon as i can get VENTO2019 to work. Forgot to register my serials for Forzo and NOVO within the Heavyocity Site itself.
> 
> Love that lower register. Wish there was legato though.




man, this baby with legato? and Forzo with Legato (insert scream noises here)

@Heavyocity Media loyalty update in 2020? 


either way, Vento makes it immediatly into the current open project!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 17, 2019)

whiskers said:


> probably pick this up as soon as i can get VENTO2019



you can do that quickly with their portal/download manager, should be quick in theory


----------



## whiskers (Nov 17, 2019)

thought in first five minutes: The designed patches is where this thing really shines. Not sure how I feel about the loops yet (one sounds exactly like a section from Silvestri's Avenger's theme, lol) but the designer is fantastic.


----------



## BezO (Feb 12, 2020)

richardt4520 said:


> Beautiful library! I got the same feeling I got when I first opened Forzo though: underwhelmed by the traditional patches. Legato was missing from Forzo as well and as much as some say it's not needed for brass, my other brass libraries say otherwise to me. What you could get away with brass though, really shows as synthy and artificial with woodwinds. Only flutes and clarinets represented as sections, the rest, mixed ensembles. If you're going to do traditional, you might as well make it at least up to the competition at this price point. But that's not what this library is really for. The hybrid side is just amazing. Those pulsing, trembling articulations that I loved about Novo are here and they really sound excellent on woodwinds. Organic, ambient, and fx patches are just really well done! I don't think Heavyocity could make a bad library if they tried.


For the 1st time, I missed having some standard articulations in FORZO & VENTO. I don't imagine we'd see this in an update, but count me in for wishing they were there, especially legato.

Great lib, but yeah, if you're going to do traditional patches, at least provide what's come to be standard.


----------

